# MTL RTA 2021



## MR_F

Looking for the best Flavour with a restricted MTL draw and a possibility of opening the airflow for a restricted DL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The vertex

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Plenty not on the list, Vertex, pioneer, Glaz Mini, Tauren MTL, Nevermore and i don't have it but the Bishop looks very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

I must agree with @Grand Guru, the vertex is way underated. From a really tight MTL to a nice RDL it is perfect in every way. I love mine.

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

